# i am bored



## hwarang_do_adam (Oct 7, 2007)

im bored. someone start a thread so i can give my 2 cents. haha


----------



## Tames D (Oct 7, 2007)

Why don't you start a thread? I'd like to learn more about Hwa Rang Do. I bet you got some good info to offer.


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Why don't you start a thread? I'd like to learn more about Hwa Rang Do. I bet you got some good info to offer.


 
Yes...


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Oct 7, 2007)

ok. i have been training in hwarangdo for about 5 to 6 years and im a halfblack belt. sadley i have not been able to train because i joined the Marine corps. The Marine corps has this new program that everyone has to learn it is called M.C.M.A.P it stands for Marine corps martial arts program. It is a joke, well I can't really say that because i am only the first rank. They first start to train you in boot camp and you pass the test weather you know the knowlage or not. The instructers mock the martial arts system and they dont want to be there so you can understand why alot of people are slipping threw the cracks. i would like to be a mcmap instructer some day so that i might change it for the better.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 7, 2007)

How doe's Hwa Rang Do differ from Tae Kwon Do?


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Oct 7, 2007)

from what i know hrd does more joint locks throws preasure points. hrd is the motherart of korea. tkd is still a good martial art. i studied tkd before i switched to hrd


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 8, 2007)

Can you please explain what you mean by the motherart of Korea?


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Oct 8, 2007)

when i say motherart i mean it incompases everything and that all korean martial arts spawned from it hahahahahahahhahaha. if u want to know go read history on the world hwarangdo website


----------

